# My piano graduation recital



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Well, as some of you have heard, I had a piano recital coming up, which happened yesterday... and it went very well. This recital was one of my requirements for graduation with a bachelor of music in piano performance. Unfortunately I couldn't get a video recording, but I did get a professional audio recording, and here are the files:

Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No. 3:
1st movement: http://snd.sc/qrJ0yU
2nd movement: http://snd.sc/nhwXyn
3rd movement: http://snd.sc/oSJ7US

Chopin - Ballade No. 1:
http://snd.sc/qO2gDx

Faure - Barcarolle No. 1:
http://snd.sc/rf52ay

Scriabin - Piano Sonata No. 5:
http://snd.sc/qokZEj

The concerto was a lot of fun - my teacher (pretty well known and an excellent pianist, although he's about 78 years old now) played the second piano part. He fell behind me a couple of times and I flubbed a few notes, but it was still great to play.

My solo pieces went very, very well. I received especially nice comments for the Faure Barcarolle. Anyway, enjoy, and feel free to ask questions!


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Attaboy, Ravester!!!!! Your playing is very thoughtful and let me tell you,...you've got wonderful sense of expression and are able to do it easily; not to mention, your piano skills are high and tight and that helps but without a true understanding of the pieces, they do nothing: You, my friend, understand them. 


A delight to listen to,....especially from someone whose posts I enjoy so much.


I wish you the best in all of your endeavors and hope you get your moment in glory.


Sincerely,


Mike


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks kv!

Somebody said they couldn't access the links, so I shortened them so that they'd fit on the screen. Let me know if they work now...


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Extremely impressive! I certainly agree with kv. I am both envious and inspired! 

I'll listen to your Barcarolle with interest as I prepare it for my own exam. Lurrrrrrrrrrvly.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Great job! Kudos to the Prokofiev! I haven't gotten through hearing it all yet, but will soon.


----------



## graaf (Dec 12, 2009)

Glad to see that all went well. Hope there are many public performances to come!


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Wonderful playing, Ravellian ... absolutely superb. Thank you for sharing these with us .


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Listened to the Scriabin earlier, and I was thoroughly impressed. Will check out the rest later. Awesome playing Ravellian!


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautifully and expressively played. I am glad the recital was a positive experience.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks everybody for the very positive comments! I hope I will be able to continue to concertize in the future, after I start my full-time job...


----------

